
KeyV2: A Parametric Mechanical Keycap Library - privong
https://github.com/rsheldiii/KeyV2
======
boomskats
This is cool. Those who find it interesting might also enjoy Matt Adereth’s
Dactyl [0] project. Similar idea, it’s a parameterised geometry 3d printable
ergodox/kinesis style ortho board on steroids. I imagine the two would play
quite nicely together.

[0] [https://github.com/adereth/dactyl-
keyboard](https://github.com/adereth/dactyl-keyboard)

------
donpark
Very cool although I don't think this will be more usable than normal
ortholinear keyboards. Key problem is that we don't precisely know where our
hands are relative to the keyboard so sculpting keycap surfaces to be close to
finger tip will create more confusion than help.

~~~
cjbprime
I think the point of the sample image is to display many possible sculpts, not
to say that this image is a good keyboard to use.

i.e. pick your favorite sculpt and use it on an entire keyboard or an entire
row.

Maybe I'm wrong though!

------
rowanG077
Sucks that it's openscad that doesn't support real CAD files like step. It
only can output mesh data. If you haven't seen it yet I find cadquery[1]
superior in every way.

[1]
[https://github.com/CadQuery/cadquery](https://github.com/CadQuery/cadquery)

------
weinzierl
Very cool. Is it realistic to make a whole keyboard with this? What would be
the price point for a complete 60%, let's say?

~~~
dahx4Eev
That depends on the material and the type of printing. The lowest cost would
probably be FDM PLA. MFJ nylon or SLA resin will result in a more usable
surface. A resin cast version seems to be the best quality at the DIY level.

~~~
weinzierl
For the lowest cost alternative what is a reasonable estimate? Are we talking
about USD 1 per key or maybe USD 5 or more? I guess I could find out if I
tried to place an order at one of the mentioned services but it wasn't obvious
to me how to do that without first signing up, actually customizing a set of
keycaps and starting the order process.

~~~
jupp0r
Resin is in the order of magnitude of $30 per kg, so I'd assume the materials
cost would be < $10 if you already have a printer.

